# My ratty family...pic heavy but ooohh soo cute!! lol



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all ive been a member here for a while but up until now have been a 'silent' member!! Decided it was about time I posted and I thought I would introduce you to my ratty family....Ive got other pets as well but the majority of my animals is RATS!!

Here we go :

This is FIDGET who is a female burmese rat aged approx 15 months....










This is MAESTRO who is a female black berkshire rat and almost 2 years old










This is CHAOS who I believe is a blue berkshire male ( i know he's male just not sure of his variety! lol) aged 6 months










This is SKID who is a female husky rex rat and she is approx 15 months and Fidget's cousin










This is BUTTERS who is CHAOS'S brother and a male blue berkshire i think and he is 6 months old










This is TILLY who is a female siamese rat and almost 2 years old










This is MARTHA who is a 6 month old female rat...Im not actually sure what variety martha is so if anyone knows please let me know!!










This is GAZ who is a male false hairless rat and 8 months old










This is JOHNNY who is GAZ'S brother and also a male false hairless rat and 8 months old










This is PINKY who is a female hairless rat and approx 1.5 years old...Pinky is also Fidget's mum


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

This is LOLA who also is a female hairless rat and 1.5 years old...Lola is also Pinky's sister










This is ROSE who is female blue berkshire rat and 6 months old










This is NAWTY who is a female striped roan rat and 9 months old










This is SHADOW who is a male husky rat and 8 months old










This is CANDY who is a female champagne hooded rat and almost 2 years old...Candy is also Maestro's sister










This is MR MALFOY who is red eyed white male rat and approx 8 months old...he is also brothers with shadow and draven










This is NIBBLER who is the baby of the ratty family...Mummy is NAWTY and Daddy is DRAVEN..Nibbler was born on the 21 st october 2008









This is DRAVEN (front) and is a male husky rat and brother to shadow and mr malfoy and daddy to nibbler










And that is the ratty family to date!!! Ive got other pets but decided to post those in the right catergories or we'd be here all night!!

Thanks for looking and hope u enjoyed the pics!!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Mod please could u move these 2 posts to the correct sub board....ty


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Nibbler is so cute..........All of the rats are but I do love baby rats


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

those photos are stunning, you should make a calender. what camera do you have.? do you use lighting?


----------



## nimbusrattery (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd say he was a Russian Silver










Butters looks like a Powder Blue










Marth looks like a Buff to me or possibly Russian Topaz/Buff as shes got a blue hue










They're all gorgeous and excellent photos:smile5:


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww all ur ratties r beautiful ur very lucky


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG they are cuteeeeee!

i want martha, shadow and nibbler

in fact no scratch that i want them all lol


----------



## toddy21 (Nov 18, 2008)

They are so cute, we had rats as kids but do not have a clue what breed or anything, that make lovely pets, or at least ours did.


----------

